

Unix Fragmentation 2.0: Android - nathanpc
http://nathancampos.me/post/26989373391/unix-fragmentation-2-0-android

======
Synaesthesia
Interesting comparison. Lost me at wanting to rather develop for Blackberry
though. It's fragmented really badly too!

~~~
nathanpc
I know it's fragmented, but for some reason I (seriously) can't understand I
enjoy developing for them. Although Android is a lot more fragmented than
BlackBerry.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Cool. Seems you have gotten into it. Well there's still quite a market for
Blackberry apps. They're extremely popular here in South Africa, and good apps
will be in demand as they're more scarce on BB.

All the best!

------
Zigurd
Two things you can do about this:

1\. Adopt a Fragment-based implementation design that uses layouts to
automatically choose the right set of Fragments for each screen size.

2\. Use the Android Support Package to back-port to earlier versions (all are
supported down to Android 1.6)

3\. Target API 15, but make your minimum API level requirement as low as 4 or
5. Test for API availability at runtime.

